# Neophasma subapterum



## SSimsswiSS (Aug 8, 2011)

Question? Looking for a good host plant, ASAP. Have tried a few plant species with no luck. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you tried privet?They should eat it.


----------



## SSimsswiSS (Aug 8, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> Have you tried privet?They should eat it.


Yes, but no luck so far.


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 8, 2011)

ok lilac?


----------



## SSimsswiSS (Aug 9, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> ok lilac?


 Tried a Chinese lilac species last week. Have five different plant cutting in with them. I did notice some droppings this morning, so maybe have found a match. Also had two more hatch this morning.


----------



## Malti (Aug 9, 2011)

brambles?


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 9, 2011)

nope,no bramble for this species.

I am glad it seems to work with lilac.

I read you can also use plantain(Plantago major or other sp).


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 10, 2011)

Safe to assume you are researching this information for a friend who lives in another country where exotic phasmids are legal to have? We don't allow discussion of these on the public forum.


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ya Peter I bet he is


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 11, 2011)

Real sorry!I hope noone will get into troubles.

I did read the rules regarding phasmids,but it was not told not to talk about them,plus I do not own this species(I have lots of other exotic ones!  ).


----------



## Colorcham427 (Mar 27, 2012)

He is doing research for a friend. I know this because I am friends with he same person. He certainty does not own these.


----------



## penda (Nov 8, 2013)

the sp neophasma subapterum is an easy species ti keep , requiring no additional spaying to the enclosure nor the ova through incubation period , they will hatch almost no matter what

preferred foodplants are

- privet

- lilac

also do very well on - honeysuckle


----------



## kunturman (Nov 19, 2013)

Roses and Guava?


----------



## gopala (Dec 5, 2013)

this species has been transfered to the genus Pseudophasma - so the correct name would be Pseudophasma subapterum:

http://phasmida.speciesfile.org/Common/basic/Taxa.aspx?TaxonNameID=1199578

another food plant is Aucuba


----------

